# Things you want for Pokemon's future



## YoungChief (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been thinking a bit about some ideas I hope are implemented in the future of this series, should have made this thread earlier because I forgot a lot of them, also I'm 100 percent sure all of these have been said by someone else before so I don't think I'm original or anything here, just sharing

Idea 1: New species obtainable only by cross-breeding, will only work with similar pokemon though, for example. Bouffalant and Tauros or Gyarados and Milotic

Idea 2: An entire new world. We've read throughout the series about how Pokemon come from space, so instead of a new region, what about an entirely new planet? In the Delta Episode of ORAS, something like this is mentioned when Zinnia postulates there could be an alternate dimension version of their world where evolution took a different route.

We could see alternate versions of existing Pokemon, and of course entirely new ones, the alternate dimension thing would probably be for the best, that way they could explain you getting Pokemon no one has ever seen before from your other versions. The possibilities are endless I think, with this idea, they could completely change the way you battle and catch pokemon even, although I think fans would be extremely resistant to such changes...So it probably won't happen, oh well

I know people want the main series games to remain portable....However, I've always felt that limiting the main series games to handhelds has held Pokemon back from it's true potential. I want a Pokemon game in which encounters are no longer random, I want the world to be more true to how big they actually are, as I get older I just feel the world in Pokemon games feels smaller and smaller. The sneaking ability in ORAS made me want a console Pokemon game even more, it makes the world feel more real to me

I want every Pokemon to have a model when I fly/surf on them. On that note, no more required HM's, your Pokemon's ability to surf/fly/cut/climb/etc. should just be a natural ability they have based on if they could actually do it and of course having the required badge, you mean to tell me I couldn't surf on a wailord without teaching him to let me? I'm not saying remove HM moves since some of them are really good, but don't make them mandatory to teach. What if I don't want to teach my physical attacker Sharpedo to surf? AND Waterfall? AND Dive?

Make breeding less of a hassle, please gamefreak, include an incubator feature at the daycare, make it so that the daycare man automatically places the eggs in the incubators, AND give us a function on our pokenav/gear whatever to keep track of it. Oh and having an app on our character at all times letting us know what their IV's are would be pretty sweet too. Pokemon is a competitive game, it always has been, pleeeease make it easier to get into for everyone, the changes made to destiny knot were much appreciated, and the addition of super training was nice, but more can be done

Alright I'm done, you guys got any ideas too?


----------



## Alita (Dec 16, 2014)

What I want out of future games/generations of pokemon...

1.Everything you said in your last pharagraph.

2.Less legendaries, more mega evolutions. Specifically mega mew and mega raichu in particular.

3. A battle maison or battle frontier or some other post game feature where all legendaries can be used. 

4. Less new pokes introduced each new generation. Similar in a way to kalos. Seriously, we already have more than enough of them. I'd rather them just spend a gen introducing new type combinations of pokes or less seen ones like fairy/electric, fairy/ground, fairy/dragon, normal/dragon, water/steel, ice/fairy, fire/fairy, steel/ghost, etc.  

5. More opponents using mega evolutions and being able to have more than just one mega slot to use them possibly.

6. A female rival similar to blue/gary from the kanto games. I woulden't mind a truly evil rival either who joins the bad guys and does something really bad to you either like stealing your pokes or even killing someone.

7.Being able to travel to another region post game like in johto.

8. Continuing character customization. I LOVED THIS. My trainer actually resembled me somewhat for a change which I thought was awesome.

9.Beedrill can learn gunk shot through move tutor.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2014)

Ghosts. Not the pokemon type, but player data ghosts. For competitive players, I think this would be an especially good feature. Much like for example, the building in Viridian City on Pokemon Gold/Silver, where the trainer was replaced by the last person you traded a Mystery Gift with. Something like a tower that has NPC stand-ins of trainers you encountered online (there'd have to be a limit I would think, obviously enough) where you can battle the parties they had at the time of your last interaction.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, I focus more on TCG (I feel like I'm the only person here who plays it anyways ) ... so it might steer it away from the Video games.

- More Full Art Cards would be nice (Cynthia, Elesa)

- A more balanced system, perhaps slow down the game a bit 
- More formats (Like MTG and Yu-Gi-Oh!) or cut the rotation system out of the game (it still cost a lot of money)
- Remove the online code cards (from the pokemon TCG online) and transfer that to something like Club Nintendo (Or bonus things you can get in games such as X/Y, ORAS)

The reason why I bring this out is because the Card Game does give Nintendo quite a bit of revenue.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 17, 2014)

Show the original Genesect already


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd like for them to _stop removing features people actually like_.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2014)

dating elements


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 17, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> dating elements



................Gamefreak pls


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 17, 2014)

1. Have an actual difficulty setting where other trainers, gym leaders, rivals and elite four have hidden moves, abilities, EVs and IVs raised on their pokes.

2. The ability to breed abilities/moves to other pokemon in the same shared egg group.

Giving Azumarill's Huge power and play rough to Dragonite

3. Being able during breeding to give one parent's base stat to the baby (i.e. giving Corsola Lapras' base HP stat by holding a special stone and having a stat set of 130/55/85/65/85/35 instead of 55/55/85/65/85/35 ). 

Would make having regenerator Corsola really boss.


----------



## GearsUp (Dec 17, 2014)

All the regions combined

Better camera..hell, 2.5d view returning

Reformed Giselle as a final boss

Reformed Ursula as a final contest boss

All the previous protagonists as bosses

Better remixes or none at all

AR returning

Let's pretend Megas never existed kk


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2014)

Bring back the Vs seeker and character customization

That's about it for me.


----------



## Island (Dec 27, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> An entire new world. We've read throughout the series about how Pokemon come from space, so instead of a new region, what about an entirely new planet? In the Delta Episode of ORAS, *something like this is mentioned when Zinnia postulates there could be an alternate dimension version of their world where evolution took a different route.*


This is a reference to the original Ruby and Sapphire.

Also, Pok?mon don't actually come from space. This is really just in-game folklore.

If anything, we're going to see some more non-Japanese regions, probably something South American or South Asian next based on some of the hints they dropped in X and Y.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 27, 2014)

I usually hate any of the new pokemon introduced by Gamefreak, but seeing as how new generations are inevitable, I think cross-breeding exclusives would at least be an interesting new feature. Mixing two random breeding-compatible pokemon together could produce an entirely different species of Pokemon.

Also, similar pokemon like Gyarados and Milotic, Luvdisc and Alomomola, Dedenne and Raichu etc. that breed should lay eggs that get IV boosts, hidden abilities, or some sort of boost.  

Seeing a return of your first Party Pokemon following you as you walk around would be cool too.

Then, after Gamefreak finally call it quits on making new generations, I hope they make a massive game where you can travel between every single region.​​


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 27, 2014)

A game where you travel to prehistoric times. And instead of giving so many mega evolutions, now i know not many people will like this but make armor for specific pokemon


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 29, 2014)

Make a rival join the bad guys and be their leader

Make the Pokemon gyms more challenging, like one gym has a fully EV trained Pokemon or one focuses on the attack stat or whatever

Give us more areas to explore, make the region bigger

LET US TRAVEL TO ALL THE REGIONS

I don't see the point of mega evolutions. Why not just make evolutions to the Pokemon that actually need evos? 

A new type would be nice, but one tht makes more sense than Fairy



Swarmy said:


> Show the original Genesect already



Kabutops


----------



## Asriel (Jan 28, 2015)

_*PokeWorld go!*_ (Or bigger regions/multi-regions... NO, IT NEEDS TO BE BOTH BOTH DAMMIT!!)
Trainer AI who know how to switch their Pokemon
More post-E4 shenanigans to keep up replayability.
More complex characters (like N for example).
Add air transportation as a method of travel. We have boats, they've shown aerial travel, so why not blimps or planes?
Would be nice to have a more complicated region to explore. Imagine if a region had 13 gyms, but only 8 badges were required? They could build the routes catered to the cities _*you*_ wanted to explore first, and make all succeeding cities tougher as you progressed.




Malicious Friday said:


> A new type would be nice, but one tht makes more sense than Fairy



Shoulda been called Light-type, jus' sayin'.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 2, 2015)

Delete the stupid mega evolutions, my god they are for noobs


More player customization

Ability to go to other regions

Being able to choose what Pokemon can follow you


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 2, 2015)

Keep trainer ID and dex info etc from previous savedata if using SD card for savedata.

First pokemon in party can follow you.

Battle Frontier in every game with new pokemon and tournaments etc.

Pokemon League a randomized 6 round tournament that gets harder each round. Champ & Elites & Gym Leaders & Rival randomly in the tournament's latter rounds. Level up the League by 10 levels each time you reach a later final round.

Always rematch access to gym leaders who are same level as early rounds of pokemon league.

Elite Four could be roaming players too from the start of the game. Defeating the roaming Elite Four should give something. But would be almost impossible until much later.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2015)

* Pokemon fusions (come on man, let's fuse some Magnemite here)

* Mega moves: certain moves have different effects when Pokemon mega evolve; examples: Mega Sunny Day gives burns to non Fire-types and doubles Fire-type moves or Mega Punch, Mega Kick, Megahorn, and all moves with Mega in the name, get double the power if the Pokemon is mega evolved

* An alliance of old enemy teams, Team Rainbow  (jk about the name lmao)

* The original dragon that the Unova dragon trio were

* A Fire/Grass-type Pokemon

* Depending on the version, revisit certain regions post game

* A Dragon-type Eeveelution


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

A moby dick cachalot pokemo, water/steel that has drizzle. Make him be the water steel version of excadrill or mamoswine. A tough as nails tank that can wreck or something.

Trainer Costumization.

Mega Evolution for Feraligatr, Krookodile, Wailord and freaking Raichu!


----------



## supersauce55 (Jul 4, 2015)

Magikarp's pokedex entry states magikarp used to be a much more powerful pokemon in ancient times, meaning magikarp is actually an evolved pokemon that evolved from a powerful prehistoric pokemon. I would like fufure mainstream pokemon games to have again the devolve orb that can devolve pokemon, then when in this fufure mainstream pokemon game we use the devolve orb on magikarp it would devolve magikarp into the powerful prehistoric pokemon it used to be in ancient times.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 4, 2015)

I want Gengar to be able to learn Nasty Plot, so I don't have to hack it in.

Make IVs more manageable. And make IVs and EVs visible to the player.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 4, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Trainer Costumization.
> 
> Mega Evolution for Krookodile


Yes. 



> Mega Evolution for Feraligatr


Maybe.



> Mega Evolution for Wailord and freaking Raichu!


No.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 5, 2015)

Give a Pikachu a hold item that gives it an alternate form (not a mega evo).


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Give a Pikachu a hold item that gives it an alternate form (not a mega evo).



It already has alternate forms, and alternate attacks to go with it.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 5, 2015)

El Pikachuro

Coming for your soul


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> It already has alternate forms, and alternate attacks to go with it.


Nah not those. Like a proper in hold item transformation.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 22, 2015)

What I want (some are already mentioned, I might write them, or might not.) 

1- I want the player character to actually appear throughout the battle rather than only at first or when used Mega Evolution. I want them to show the player when withdraw the pokemon or when he send out another pokemon. 

2- More animations to the moves. For example, when a pokemon uses a punch or a move with its tail/fangs/claws..etc that the user actually go all the way to the other pokemon and do exactly that. 

3- If a pokemon uses surf/fly or whatever, they should appear like they are not a blue thing or whatever else.
Fly should have another feature to it like with Latios, you can either fly directly, or use that pokemon for the thing
to see from the air like the mirage islands, but not necessarily Latios.  

The speed of when you surf/fly should depends on the pokemon's speed. 

4- Character customization obviously, but with more things to choose from. 

5- Each Gym leader should have their main pokemon mega evolve. Those who are in the gym should have their
pokemon Super trained to make them more of a challenge rather than being like everyone else. 

There should be AT LEAST 1 gym who does not have all of their pokemon of the same type. It's easy to crush them.

6- Core battles are awesome. However, it's always 5, and the pokemons are always all the same.
I would like that to be changed like giving the possibility for 2, 3, or 4 pokemon to appear as well, not always 5.
and the species can be different. 

That with exception of specific places for the sake of the super training.

That's on top of my head as of right now.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 22, 2015)

i _still_ want an open world MMO...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's something for the Wii U's successor.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 22, 2015)

- Need a bracelet similar to Mega bracelet but for undoing the pokemon's Mega back to base. Gies more options for trainer.

- Bring back old areas/gym leaders for cross region exploring. I loved that concept from Gold/Silver/Crystal/HG/SS. Needs to be made a staple.

- Let us customize trainer and pokemon winning and losing poses (Looking at Splatoons for this).


----------



## Saru (Dec 12, 2015)

abolishment of IVs and HMs? this is all i ask of you, GF.

IVs are an annoying barrier to competitive play and a monumental waste of time (even with the items and breeding). breeding for moves and catching shinies already give the game enough variability in Pokemon as is. i can never take official competitive Pokemon seriously when IVs are still an issue though (and, lol, PokeGen exists). HMs are just a waste of space.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 14, 2016)

HMs are simply outdated. Field moves should have their own seperate menu as-is, and they made sense when TMs were finite, but now that they're not...

IVs are programmed inequality, and really kind of kill the lure to competitive play. 

I feel like Natures could use some refining too. There has to be a better means of getting the nature you want without soft-resetting or carrying a Synchronizer in your party.


----------



## Island (Jan 14, 2016)

Most of the competitive mechanics need to be reworked.

EVs are conceptually a great idea because they allow you to specialize your Pok?mon, either by building upon already existing strengths or creating something new. The problem is that you either have to fight four dozen hordes or play four dozen rounds of some mini-game.

IVs are also a conceptually great idea because they emphasize the difference between any two members of the same species. The problem is that these differences cannot be manipulated in a way that doesn't talk hours to produce a competitively viable combatant.

Natures are so-so, if only because I don't like the idea of my Pok?mon having predetermined personalities. You're telling me that my protagonist can be silent, but my team has randomly-assigned personality traits? Competitively, it's not a bad idea either, and breeding for natures has become a non-factor. But the process involved is way more complicated than it needs to be.

Problem is that people are going to minmax no matter what. You can either ignore these people (essentially ignoring free publicity from streamers, tournaments, etc...) or add features that allow you to easily create competitively viable Pok?mon.

Really, any of these could be fixed by adding the equivalent of a Move Tutor, something like "I will help you bring out your Pok?mon's true Nature for a fee of X!" or "I see your Pok?mon has hidden potential. For a fee of X, I will increase its potential in Y!"

It doesn't even have to be an overhaul.

And, yeah, HMs are outdated. It's pretty much the only downside to the main game; you can't design a good in-game team without each member having one less move because things like Flash and Whirlpool do pretty much much nothing.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 14, 2016)

> Really, any of these could be fixed by adding the equivalent of a Move  Tutor, something like "I will help you bring out your Pok?mon's true  Nature for a fee of X!" or "I see your Pok?mon has hidden potential. For  a fee of X, I will increase its potential in Y!"
> 
> It doesn't even have to be an overhaul.


I'd be totally okay with that. Anything to shore up the randomness of natures and stifling feeling of IVs.


----------



## Island (Jan 19, 2016)

I want to be able to change nicknames of _any_ Pok?mon. I have Pok?mon from X/Y and OR/AS, and I can't change a name because the Pok?mon came from OR but is on my AS cartridge.


----------

